# Renaultsport range



## welsh.Z.S.

Any Renaultsports u have post them in here, clio Williams welcome ;-)


----------



## d7ve_b




----------



## Alex_225

Here's my current collection of RenaultSport cars...

My 2006 RenaultSport Megane 225










My recently acquired 2005 RenaultSport Megane 225 Trophy










2010 RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini










And finally my RenaultSport Clio 172 which is sadly for sale.


----------



## jamie crookston

What's the trophy like Alex?


----------



## Lewis_

Mercury Silver 200 with anthracite pack..





And Pearl white 200...





:thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS

My R26 :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

jamie crookston said:


> What's the trophy like Alex?


Absolutely love it mate, I've only had it a week now so I'm itching to get it cleaned up to how I want it even though it's in good condition.

Driving wise, it's re-mapped so feels more aggressive than my other 225. Handling wise it's very impressive, I mean the Clio was like a go-kart but twitchy. The Megane feels really planted and I'd say has more grip but then it does have 235/40/18s so much wider tyres.

Feels more grown up than the 172 but with that element of lairyness. Overall really pleased with it. :thumb:


----------



## nig63

*My old Trophy*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## -Jamie-

A random Belgian services en route to Spa last year


DSC_1119 by Jamie_Atkinson, on Flickr

Still looked semi clean even after about 600+ motorway miles


----------



## magpieV6

ooooh an R.S thread! woop


----------



## nig63

*Two more i had*








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ABC Detailing

A couple of mine! 







And with some blue friends!


----------



## Alex_225

I like this thread a lot!!


----------



## AS_BO

I need some better pictures of the car but I'll take some this weekend. In the meantime here's my Twingo 133 Silverstone GP number 12/50


----------



## AS_BO

Alex_225 said:


> I like this thread a lot!!


I concur!


----------



## moono16v

I too love this thread!!

My old trophy, shouldn't of sold it!




And with my mates trophy,


My current 250,


And with my brothers old 200.


And his current V6


An epic shot of all three,



Enjoy. Elliott.


----------



## magpieV6

^ just love juiced! epic line up.


----------



## justinio

Subbed and waiting for some nice weather to take some piccies of mine. :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO

magpieV6 said:


> ^ just love juiced! epic line up.


Get yours up!! Love both of your Clios!!


----------



## rojer386

A few of my old Trophy....a common theme is appearing here, those of us that has owned these before regret selling!



















And a few with my friends 182 Cup that he owned back then. In this inferno colour I believe they were just as rare, if not rarer than the Trophy, Magpie, can you confirm?


----------



## magpieV6

mmmmm, nom nom nom! 

Going by the R.S website, there were 

168 inferno cups
148 ff 182's

500 Trophy's


----------



## rojer386

magpieV6 said:


> mmmmm, nom nom nom!
> 
> Going by the R.S website, there were
> 
> 168 inferno cups
> 148 ff 182's
> 
> 500 Trophy's


I knew that I had read that before. Never did disclose this to my mate that owned the inferno cup :lol:


----------



## DOBE

rojer386 said:


>


Saltcoats harbour by chance?


----------



## magpieV6

My baby 







The 182, which I bought to sell on but just don't want to! So hard to find a standard low milage 182 these days.





Superb cars, love the R.S range.


----------



## jamie crookston

I have owned my fair share Renaultsports over the years. Starting with a brand new 2005 182 ff in black gold. I loved that car even though I only had it for a year, the lure of a Megane RS was too strong for me to resist.



I owned that car for 6 trouble free and enjoyable years. I then had a brief fling with a 182 trophy again a superb little car and I do really regret selling it.



I then had a mad turn and went German buying a 318 edition M sport. Needless to say that was short lived. 4 weeks in fact. So I went back to an RS buying a 175 RS Megane. Again a fantastic car and very underrated. 55mpg with performance not far short of the petrol version.



With me moving house and being only 5 minutes from my work instead of an hour, having a diesel was pointless so I stumbled across a black 2008 R26 lux. All the toys full leather and I love it. Needed some work done to it but most of it is done now. This is a pic from when I first bought it. You may notice the my old Inferno Megane. My brother now owns it.



I have also had a 5 GT turbo which was a great car. I have my series 1 Williams which I am currently restoring and right now since its winter, the R26 is in the garage and I have a black ph1 172 to run around















I am a firm believer that Renaultsports are a disease and I have it.


----------



## magpieV6

I gotta dig out all my old pics now, so good looking at all these beuties!


----------



## rojer386

DOBE said:


> Saltcoats harbour by chance?


Sure is!


----------



## fraz101

My Renaultsport Clio 172 Phase 1

2000 (x plate)
93k miles
I am only the 2nd owner, i have had it 10 years.
In good totally standard condition, no mods at all.
Fully maintained by myself (ex renault senior tech)


----------



## Maggi200

A few of my favorites of the Twingo 133 Cup which is making way for a Clio 200 EDC soon enough


----------



## jamie crookston

fraz101 said:


> My Renaultsport Clio 172 Phase 1
> 
> 2000 (x plate)
> 93k miles
> I am only the 2nd owner, i have had it 10 years.
> In good totally standard condition, no mods at all.
> Fully maintained by myself (ex renault senior tech)


That's a beauty. I am only the 2nd owner of my black 172. I bought it form a guy in Burnley who had it from new, like yours totally standard.


----------



## -Jamie-

I think my 4 day weekend if going to be spent getting my Megane back up to Standard after looking through this thread!

Still has tyre and rubber marks from Spa along with brake dust embedded up the sides


----------



## gex23

Current car :


20130331_171800 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Old cars :


Profile 7 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


Profile 8 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


DSC_0073 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


DSC_0078 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Tilburn




----------



## Alex_225

magpieV6 said:


> mmmmm, nom nom nom!
> 
> Going by the R.S website, there were
> 
> 168 inferno cups
> 148 ff 182's
> 
> 500 Trophy's


It's amazing how rare some specs are in the RenaultSport range which people don't realise.

31 - Phase I Clio 172s in Sunflower Yellow
2 - Phase II Clio V6s in Inferno orange
62 - Phase I Megane 225s in Moonlight Blue
159 - Megane 225 Trophys (only 50 with CD changers)
18 - Clio 200 Cups in Alien Green

Just some random selections on the heritage section on the RenaultSport web site. Interesting how low some of the options/models were .


----------



## roelliwohde

My twingo 133:










and my R5 GT Turbo:


----------



## AS_BO

maggi133 said:


> A few of my favorites of the Twingo 133 Cup which is making way for a Clio 200 EDC soon enough


Love your Cup Maggi...... Sure I've told you that over on 133.net before though! I want your coilies 😁


----------



## AS_BO

jamie crookston said:


> I have owned my fair share Renaultsports over the years. Starting with a brand new 2005 182 ff in black gold. I loved that car even though I only had it for a year, the lure of a Megane RS was too strong for me to resist.
> 
> 
> 
> I owned that car for 6 trouble free and enjoyable years. I then had a brief fling with a 182 trophy again a superb little car and I do really regret selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> I then had a mad turn and went German buying a 318 edition M sport. Needless to say that was short lived. 4 weeks in fact. So I went back to an RS buying a 175 RS Megane. Again a fantastic car and very underrated. 55mpg with performance not far short of the petrol version.
> 
> 
> 
> With me moving house and being only 5 minutes from my work instead of an hour, having a diesel was pointless so I stumbled across a black 2008 R26 lux. All the toys full leather and I love it. Needed some work done to it but most of it is done now. This is a pic from when I first bought it. You may notice the my old Inferno Megane. My brother now owns it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had a 5 GT turbo which was a great car. I have my series 1 Williams which I am currently restoring and right now since its winter, the R26 is in the garage and I have a black ph1 172 to run around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a firm believer that Renaultsports are a disease and I have it.


Love the Williams...... God I want one of these soooooo badly!


----------



## Maggi200

AS_BO said:


> Love your Cup Maggi...... Sure I've told you that over on 133.net before though! I want your coilies 😁


Well as the car is for unofficially for sale, or being traded, they will be available. But unfortunately someone has already made dibs on the coilovers!


----------



## AS_BO

maggi133 said:


> Well as the car is for unofficially for sale, or being traded, they will be available. But unfortunately someone has already made dibs on the coilovers!


Damn it!! Have you driven a 200 EDC then? What are they like?


----------



## Buxton

My old one, I do miss it


----------



## yankitm

My baby


----------



## Snowy172

My first Renault sport n gotta say I'm loving it.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Loving the pics guys, as soon as this weather holds off long enough to give it a good clean I'll get some pics up of my 172


----------



## gex23

Cleaned / sealed the wheels on my Megane R26 today :


----------



## RedOne

My Clio 200


----------



## AS_BO

RedOne said:


> My Clio 200


Ooooooh....... That's lurvely! Recaros........ Nom nom nom!


----------



## Nick-ST

Some lovely looking frenchies in here!


----------



## matt1234

My Brothers 172 which I cleaned last week


----------



## mechrepairs

roelliwohde said:


> My twingo 133:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my R5 GT Turbo:


You live not far from where I use to munchen gladbach?

Carl


----------



## roelliwohde

Yes, I live in Mönchengladbach. How do you know about it?


----------



## Dan UAS

My old 197

[/IMG]


----------



## Dan UAS

The latest 225, still an ongoing project


----------



## bidderman1969

can the granddaddy get in with this shot, this was when i was enroute to an FCS show?


----------



## AS_BO

bidderman1969 said:


> can the granddaddy get in with this shot, this was when i was enroute to an FCS show?


Absolutely! I remember when the 19 was knocking seven bells out of vauxhall cavaliers and Nissan primeras in btcc! Tremendous cars!


----------



## Dan UAS

Wow a renault 19, that brings back some memories. They were def one of the coolest looking cars at the time!


----------



## bidderman1969

They were of course the clio's big brother


----------



## V6dan

Here's my first renaultsport


----------



## D.Taylor R26

a friends black R26 and my own red R26 below














































Dave


----------



## Dan UAS

V6dan said:


> Here's my first renaultsport


Wow that's one first renault sport! A phase 2 is on my garage wish list!


----------



## jimbo666

This was my R27 F1. 500/500. It has a new owner now!


Untitled by hungry_must_eat_food, on Flickr


----------



## Alex_225

In relation to all these pretty damn stunning RenaultSports, has anyone done any performance tuning on their cars? 

Just intrigued as to what kind of performance people have got from theirs.


----------



## jamie crookston

On my inferno, I had a miltek cat back, Ktec fmic, ITG panel filter and had the car remapped to 270hp with 300 Ib ft. Since my brother bought it he has put in forged pistons and a helix clutch along with a forge hard pipe boost kit.


----------



## Alex_225

So what do you suspect it's making now? 

I must admit I do rather fancy the Milltek exhaust, sounds pretty smart without being too lairy from what I've seen on Youtube videos. 

My 225 Trophy has a re-map and ITG filter so I'm assuming it makes around 260bhp. Much more aggressive acceleration than my other 225 that's for sure. Handles the power very well though, I expected it to feel more twitchy but actually feels like it could be this fast as standard.


----------



## gex23

My R26 is running CookSport springs, ITG filter and new swivel hub mounts - lol.

I was going to go for a K-Tec cat-back system but this is my 3rd and last RenaultSport and is going next year.


----------



## Alex_Wilson

My old r26

























Dads old v6


----------



## Dan UAS

Ooh black v6 lush! Not a common sight even in the rare v6 world.

My 225 has a stage 1 remap and Green Cotton cone filter. Milltek cat back going on soon


----------



## jostheboss

Wow there's some pretty ladies in here!!

Here's my current 250:
















And my old 197:

















I love these cars!


----------



## magpieV6

Gotta stop looking in here, the craving for a new RS is too much! :/

Stunning guys


----------



## Blueberry

Have you ordered a RS Clio, Dawn?


----------



## Maggi200

Just waiting for pics of my imminent arrival...


----------



## Scoobr

I do love a nice Renaultsport :thumb:

My current 250 Cup 









My old R26





My old Trophy





My old dci 175





I also had a Clio 16v, a R1916v and a Clio Williams 2 back in the 90's, sadly i don't have any pictures of those


----------



## magpieV6

Blueberry said:


> Have you ordered a RS Clio, Dawn?


erm, no ......

Not yet! Just need to talk the bf round! :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6

My old flings


----------



## 172cupleeds

Some nice motors..Had a few clios (hence the username)
Have to stick a few pics up,once I find em.


----------



## Maggi200

Only pic I have of the new motor (for now).

Comes with added dealer washed-Ness! The usual wash marks to clear at some point but I can't wait to clean her myself and get her looking proper.


----------



## ibiza55

one crazy chic, but gotta love ya for it, as a French car Fan


----------



## Alex_225

Scoobr said:


>


As much as everyone wets their pants over Liquid Yellow, that colour on the 250 shape works brilliantly!

Seems to highlight the shape of the car much better!! Plus far more subtle for day to day use. :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo

This thread should come with a pornography warning :argie:


----------



## Kyle 86

My cup 172 after a autobrite session


----------



## robby71

my old 200FF


----------



## nbray67

This is the only pic I have left of our old RS250 b4 we px'd it for the A5.
Worst mistake we've made in quite a while as we sold the A5 within 6 mths as it was lovely to look at but boring as ****!


----------



## jonny157

Current 265.......



And my old R26.......



Had a 172 before the R26 and a '96 Clio 16v before that - addicted, as someone said above


----------



## Scoobr

Alex_225 said:


> As much as everyone wets their pants over Liquid Yellow, that colour on the 250 shape works brilliantly!
> 
> Seems to highlight the shape of the car much better!! Plus far more subtle for day to day use. :thumb:


Thanks Alex! 

My heart was actually set on a white one, but this car with the right spec/price came up instead, very pleased with the colour now I've got it :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr

maggi133 said:


> Only pic I have of the new motor (for now).
> 
> Comes with added dealer washed-Ness! The usual wash marks to clear at some point but I can't wait to clean her myself and get her looking proper.


I think the new 200T looks great, especially in black :thumb:

More pics please!


----------



## Knuckles

My r27





































Wahey, first post


----------



## ibiza55

A lot of work has gone into getting looking that good I guess?


----------



## Alex_225

Scoobr said:


> Thanks Alex!
> 
> My heart was actually set on a white one, but this car with the right spec/price came up instead, very pleased with the colour now I've got it :thumb:


I do love the RS models in white but I think it suits the angles of the Twingo RS better, shows off the arches and boxiness. Plus love it on the R26 Megane as it looks like a Stormtrooper.

I'm totally won over with the silver/grey on your one though, especially with the dark rims. :thumb:


----------



## nick3814

My two babies 

2011 Megane RS250


































































2013 Twingo RS133


----------



## evojkp

My old car, RS250 FF w/cup best handling car I've ever had, and possibly looking to get back into one.













and a dirty one


----------



## Scoobr

nick3814 said:


> 2011 Megane RS250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Nick :thumb:
> 
> Carbon mirrors look great, can I ask where you got those from?


----------



## nick3814

Scoobr said:


> nick3814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 Megane RS250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Nick :thumb:
> 
> Carbon mirrors look great, can I ask where you got those from?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Scoobr  from here
> 
> www.streamlinecarbon.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Scoobr

Thanks mate :thumb:

Reasonably priced, did they fit straight on OK? 

Tempted


----------



## nick3814

Scoobr said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> Reasonably priced, did they fit straight on OK?
> 
> Tempted


Yeah they are a superb fit but no tabs have to glued on but to look at them you'd think they were oem, b pillars done the same


----------



## Maggi200

Scoobr said:


> I think the new 200T looks great, especially in black :thumb:
> 
> More pics please!


Pics are to come this weekend after I've given her a wash and a coat of something. She's proper minging now 

For now ive got some car park pics on a phone uploaded in poor quality 

Sucked at getting pics cos I was in a rush



















Parked nearest the corsa above (my colleague and good friend) rather than the clio (old lady - No clutch control whatsoever who loves to wash the dishes) by design


----------



## jamie crookston

Your new RS is a beauty mate.


----------



## Maggi200

Shell look better once she's clean and I get the plates from Alex on her! Ordered a set of my personalised plate to be pressed at ecc like my last car


----------



## gex23

So the R26 went in for a rear end respray and I collected it today so treated it to a wash :










(though it looks like it's suffering lacquer peel on the front bumper now too! - can't wait to swap for an S2000 later in the year!)


----------



## w138pbo




----------



## Hazza197

FCS 2013 my DB197


----------



## noshadow

My RS250 Cup, though it's not looked this good in a while! All work shown courtesy of Incredible Detail in Glasgow!


----------



## Scoobr

noshadow, absolutely stunning mate, makes me wish I'd got a red one!


----------



## noshadow

Cheers! Incredible Detail did a fantastic job. Here's a couple 50/50 shots to show the state the car was in when I bought it and the difference made



















Living in a flat has made it impossible to keep her looking anywhere near that good. Moving into a house next week so hopefully I can change that


----------



## Scoobr

wow, that paintwork was in a state! great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## 172cupleeds

A few of my old 182..


----------



## justinio

172cupleeds said:


> A few of my old 182..


Nice 182, and in the best colour!


----------



## 172cupleeds

Had 2 of these..This one had a full yozzasport exhaust,sounded awesome.


----------



## Subword




----------



## Robh

Few of my old full fat 172


----------



## Ash-Lee

WP_20131003_001 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20131003_002 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20131003_003 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_001 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_002 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_005 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_007 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_008 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_010 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_011 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_013 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_014 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


WP_20140222_016 by MrAsh84, on Flickr


----------



## sparkie1401

heres some of mine


----------



## AS_BO

Robh said:


> Few of my old full fat 172


Monaco blue is my favourite RenaultSport colour I think. That's a beaut!


----------



## scratcher

It goes woooooooooooooooosh - bang


----------



## crouchygt

Mines not a full fat RS, but still part of the new range:


----------



## fizzle86

Friends car, 172Cup set up very well with lots of upgraded bits where it counts for fast road/track use

When he got it














have better pics just not uploaded to PB


----------



## Soapybubbles

I've just spent 2 days with my Das 6 pro trying to remove swirls on my 172

Having looked at previous threads i noted Renaults have medium paint hardness.

I used Megs UC and an orange hexlogic pad to correct, took a lot of passes to correct and it's still not perfect.

What's everyone elses opinion on correcting Renault paint? Difficult?


----------



## gex23

A 3 day detail post respray resulted in this :


20140222_133352 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Dawesy90

I don't own a renault sport but just looked at this whole thread some quality cars


----------



## justinio

gex23 said:


> A 3 day detail post respray resulted in this :
> 
> 
> 
> 20140222_133352 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


Black is such a satisfying colour after a good machine polish. Great job! Just wish my silver was as rewarding.


----------



## ibiza55

Hard to think its nearly 6 years old, looks fresh stil, looks sportier than the new megane I think


----------



## gex23

justinio said:


> Black is such a satisfying colour after a good machine polish. Great job! Just wish my silver was as rewarding.





ibiza55 said:


> Hard to think its nearly 6 years old, looks fresh stil, looks sportier than the new megane I think


Cheers guys.

Looks much more aggressive for sitting on 'CookSport' springs.


----------



## Knuckles

ibiza55 said:


> A lot of work has gone into getting looking that good I guess?


Just noticed this sorry, need to come on here more.

All I've done in my ownership is put on the spoiler and clean it obsessively, 2/3 'big cleans' a year then maintenance washes in between


----------



## jack-c

My bg 182. I've made quite a few changes to it over the last year.

I'm slowly gathering parts and getting it how I want it. Once it's finished I'll get a thread up I think.


----------



## Knuckles

crouchygt said:


> Mines not a full fat RS, but still part of the new range:


Still looks better than the 200t 

I didn't realise these were flappy paddle and renaultsport branded. I knew they had GTrenaultsport on the rear but I tought it ended there.

What's the bhp/performance/handling like on these?


----------



## ibiza55

Some beautiful Renault's on here, I wonder if they are still with their owners now?


----------



## Alex_225

ibiza55 said:


> Some beautiful Renault's on here, I wonder if they are still with their owners now?


I still own the Megane 225 and Twingo 133 I posted right at the start of this thread.


----------



## BEADING SHINY

I have one same colour too, as well as flappy paddle they have sport button too. Great little car fun to drive, good on fuel, cheap to tax, slip it in auto round town, then in manual and sport button for country roads. Yes it's no Rs but it reminds me a bit of the old days Saxo VTRs/Novas/106's.

Engine:	1197cc 16v turbocharged 4-cyl, 118bhp @ 4900rpm, 140lb ft @ 1750rpm
Transmission:	Six-speed dual-clutch automatic, front-wheel drive
Performance:	9.9sec 0-62mph, 121mph, 54.3mpg, 120g/km CO2

They don't make the GT anymore is now a dynamique with the GT kit no paddles no sport button.

And yes I have had a clio trophy too



Knuckles said:


> Still looks better than the 200t
> 
> I didn't realise these were flappy paddle and renaultsport branded. I knew they had GTrenaultsport on the rear but I tought it ended there.
> 
> What's the bhp/performance/handling like on these?


----------



## Mike275




----------



## Guest

Absolutely love this thread.

My first car was a little Clio 1.2 and always wanted a sport, before I got my VW R32, still have soft spot for Renault sports though. Huge respect

If anyone's local to Hampshire and going to a Renault meet or show I'd like to ta along if I'm allowed.


----------



## ibiza55

That megane looks liquid dripping, excellent work.


----------



## Scoobr

I sold my Oyster Grey 250 that I posted earlier in this thread, now have a Flame Red 275 Cup-S, just like Mike275 above :thumb:

Posted a thread after I got it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382840


----------



## Tylerbrook

Great track cars 172's


----------



## BenEarles

Cracking thread. My RB182 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo_automotive

Post now on page 17
Bloody photobucket...


----------



## archiebald

I've been looking at getting one, I regret selling CE51 HHJ so much and checked on DVLA and it hasn't been mot'ed in two years so must be a track car or dead. I'm getting another though and this thread has cemented that


----------



## Mike275

crouchygt said:


> Mines not a full fat RS, but still part of the new range:


Really like these. I had a MK3 GT (the 1.6 petrol) which I had on coilovers and spacers. New one looks great bet youre very happy with it.


----------



## Mike275

Scoobr said:


> I sold my Oyster Grey 250 that I posted earlier in this thread, now have a Flame Red 275 Cup-S, just like Mike275 above :thumb:
> 
> Posted a thread after I got it:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382840


Looks good, I did see your thread. I wish I had The Akraprovic on mine. Hopefully this year ill be doing a mid silencer delete. How is your C5 getting on? Mine was 6 months old when I got it and despite full decon the C5 ended up dead I think so ive been topping with sonax each wash which is enough I think.

The pic I posted was just AG SRP with Sonax Turbo Detailer. Ill be polishing properly this year and applying a ceramic of some sort keeping it topped with Sonax Turbo.


----------



## Scoobr

Mike275 said:


> Looks good, I did see your thread. I wish I had The Akraprovic on mine. Hopefully this year ill be doing a mid silencer delete. How is your C5 getting on? Mine was 6 months old when I got it and despite full decon the C5 ended up dead I think so ive been topping with sonax each wash which is enough I think.
> 
> The pic I posted was just AG SRP with Sonax Turbo Detailer. Ill be polishing properly this year and applying a ceramic of some sort keeping it topped with Sonax Turbo.


Thanks mate, the C5 is doing well on mine, although having said that it's not a daily, but holding up better than the wax based products I've used previously :thumb:

I tend to give them a once over with Gyeon Cure approximately once a month to keep it topped up and looking good.


----------



## Mike275

Scoobr said:


> Thanks mate, the C5 is doing well on mine, although having said that it's not a daily, but holding up better than the wax based products I've used previously :thumb:
> 
> I tend to give them a once over with Gyeon Cure approximately once a month to keep it topped up and looking good.


Cool. Annoying as ive never really had much luck with Gtechniq products since they mad them more user friendly (old school C1 was brilliant). I even think C2V3 is a poor product. I prefer Cquatrz and sonax now.

pro tip...If you ever change tyres, consider swapping them out for 245 45 18 Pilot Super Sports I did that on mine. I found the rear end had a nasty bite to it on the 235 PS2s and I think thats why a lot of people bin megs on the ring, in fact I can see on youtube videos the rear end catches people out. on 245s its stable now but you still unsettle/adjust the car if you want.


----------



## Matt_Nic

Not enough sporty non RS generation Renault's here.

My 1992 Valver. It was my 2nd car, think I was 21 when I got it having had a 1.4RT from 18 up until then. I lowered it, put 17's on it and added phase 2 trims to freshen it up. 
They were liberated from the car by a chav when I had to leave it at a mates workshop for a couple of weeks 



Best memory was hammering an E36 M3 round a series of round abouts having earlier removed the cat. He pulled along side me and said "WTF have you done to that things, it's spitting flames everywhere and I couldn't keep up"
No extra power from a decat  Just light and nimble and not likely to spin.


----------



## scratcher

Here you go... early enough?


----------



## Matt_Nic

Nice! But you wanna take that back to the garage, they put your exhaust on the wrong end 


Aren't there any R5 Turbo 1's and 2's on here?


----------



## Tomm

Over the years I have been tempted by the renaultsport clios a fair few times but each time has decided against it. 

Has anyone on here run a Ph2 172 as a daily driver? If so, how have you found them?


----------



## jamie crookston

Tomm said:


> Over the years I have been tempted by the renaultsport clios a fair few times but each time has decided against it.
> 
> Has anyone on here run a Ph2 172 as a daily driver? If so, how have you found them?


I run my 51 plate ph2 172 daily doing 40 miles a day. I find it great returning me 42.5mpg.


----------



## magpieV6

Threads still going!

My current line up is

2003 ph1 v6
2005 ph2 v6
2005 clio 182 trophy
2015 megane 275 trophy (r26 now sold)


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely Jubbly, wondered where you had gone, still producing some beautiful finished French cars, always enjoy seeing your motors on here.


----------



## archiebald

Hooray Magpie is back with those shiny clios!!


----------



## Sicskate

The ph1 v6 is lovely!!


----------



## dave-g

God I miss my trophy 

Never has a car broken as much as that in 6 months though :lol::lol:

Phase 2 v6 is on the wish list though. One day. :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6

Ha ha, thanks guys! Gotta love a French hottie


----------



## JMorty

magpieV6 said:


> Threads still going!
> 
> My current line up is
> 
> 2003 ph1 v6
> 2005 ph2 v6
> 2005 clio 182 trophy
> 2015 megane 275 trophy (r26 now sold)


:argie:

That is all.


----------



## The_Judderman

Finding this thread has reignited my desire for a Megane R26 again. Some great looking motors in here!


----------



## monkfishh

*Best thread on here, if you ask me... *

Just thought I would add my 2 pennies worth...


----------



## Six

Here is my little RS. Might start a thread on it at some point.

This was it last weekend after I had dragged an old rag over it










And these are from a recent trip over to Fort William.


----------



## monkfishh

Dude, this photo is awesome. Love it!



Six said:


> Here is my little RS. Might start a thread on it at some point.
> 
> And these are from a recent trip over to Fort William.


----------



## NeoEvo8

A great collection you lot have. Will try and search my pc for pics of my old cup 172 trophy.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Six

monkfishh said:


> Dude, this photo is awesome. Love it!


Cheers! Its Loch Earn if you ever fancy visiting.


----------



## monkfishh

I will love to take the car up there, but I don't think I could trust it to get me from Kent and back again. Then again, I suppose that's what my RAC cover is for! 



Six said:


> Cheers! Its Loch Earn if you ever fancy visiting.


----------



## Blackcup

I just love all the cars in this post, cars with character and true ability here's our current two!























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6

My 275 Trophy
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

magpieV6 said:


> My 275 Trophy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks better every time I see a pic! The wheels are flippin awesome. 
Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evo_automotive

My R26. Had it since January (Friday 13th !) and it's brilliant. The paint was quite dull but I've been going over it with Megs uc followed by AG SRP and the finish is fantastic now.
I'm enjoying the process of sorting out any rattles and generally bringing it up to a high standard.


----------



## Evo_automotive

My first Renaultsport, hell my first front wheel drive car in 28 years of driving!
A bit flaky when I first got it but lavished many hours and far too much money on it. Great fun to throw about.
The day it arrived










The day it sold -


----------

